

Programmers love writing (and mocking) tests - gnosis
http://programming-musings.org/2006/01/25/programmers-love-writing-and-mocking-tests/

======
wccrawford
I am apparently one of the few developers that doesn't find it boring to write
tests after the code. I actually find it more tedious to write it beforehand,
in many cases.

Generally, any time that I know exactly where the code is going and how it's
going to do it, I write the tests afterwards to actually test the code,
instead of the time-honored practice of fiddling with it manually and hoping
nothing gets missed. Any time that I am at all unsure where the code is going,
writing the tests beforehand is usually better.

